# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Shot gun 3gun

## Beaker

So is there anyone in nz that does comp work on shot guns?

Specifically versamax for 3 gun type shooting....

----------


## R93

Don't know of anyone myself but what are you wanting done B?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## carlhurley

get ahold of reese at serious shooters in auckland he knows of someone

----------


## Beaker

Don't really like the feeding. ie carrier is to short (and that's the comp one as well as the factory one), having the factory one extended local now and I'll see how that works
Other thing may be to open up the feed port.  Maybe play with the spring tension(can do this my self - ie I have a pair of side cutters! :Have A Nice Day:  ).  Smooth/lighten up the trigger,

So just a general going over really.

Really happy with how it shoots and feels, its just the loading that I think could be better - plus my technique....

----------


## R93

I am buying one that has this:

Is this what you mean?
Buying off a forum member. I will ask where he got it if you want. Or he can chime in.
I am also slow with my loading but am trialing a method where I can load 2 at a time on my benelli. 
Speed depends on getting a few things right which I need serious practice in😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> I am buying one that has this:
> 
> Is this what you mean?
> Buying off a forum member. I will ask where he got it if you want. Or he can chime in.
> I am also slow with my loading but am trialing a method where I can load 2 at a time on my benelli. 
> Speed depends on getting a few things right which I need serious practice in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You can get a speed loader .. type of half plastic tube holds four rounds, so you can load four rounds in a second. Will get some info and post here, looks bloody impresseive load.. drop tube ..grab next.. load.. drop.. go 8 rounds 3-4 secs and away you go again.

----------


## R93

I think those loaders put you in a class that I do not intend to shoot.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

here ya go
Tubular Magazine Speed Loader - Gun Hub

bugger!! sorry just saw your post above.

----------


## 40bung

Speed loader like that is for open

Lengthened and welded lifter above was sourced from a popular versa max modifier in US. Port was smoothed by hand and can/needs to be done deeper and more aggressive. Forearm on Versamax also needs back filling and linished to allow better flow of the hand when quad or load 2 loading. Polish shell stop and bend a tiny bit. Polish inside of mag tube etc. Lots of other small things can help. Practice and familiarity of handling and loading under pressure is the best bang for buck.

----------


## gimp

While we're talking about 3-gun shotguns, where in NZ can I get a new lifter for my M2 that won't rip my thumbnail off? & an extended bolt release

----------


## Beaker

Yip thats the one.
I got the remington comp carrier aswell, and its still not long enough, so having a local guy weld/extend the normal one and i'll try the no.8 wire approach first up for the carrier.

I'm a bit nervous about doing the port myself, but i'll get over that and give it a go - whats the worst that can happen  :Wink: 







> I am buying one that has this:
> 
> Is this what you mean?
> Buying off a forum member. I will ask where he got it if you want. Or he can chime in.
> I am also slow with my loading but am trialing a method where I can load 2 at a time on my benelli. 
> Speed depends on getting a few things right which I need serious practice in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Thanks for all that. A good list to do.

Tried getting one of those lifters from the states, but he wouldnt export. Could try and get it via drop ship etc..... But went in the to hard basket. If my no8 wire job doesnt work, i'll try a bit harder




> Speed loader like that is for open
> 
> Lengthened and welded lifter above was sourced from a popular versa max modifier in US. Port was smoothed by hand and can/needs to be done deeper and more aggressive. Forearm on Versamax also needs back filling and linished to allow better flow of the hand when quad or load 2 loading. Polish shell stop and bend a tiny bit. Polish inside of mag tube etc. Lots of other small things can help. Practice and familiarity of handling and loading under pressure is the best bang for buck.

----------


## Beaker

Oh and practice on loading....

----------


## Mufasa

> I'm a bit nervous about doing the port myself, but i'll get over that and give it a go - whats the worst that can happen


I know a couple of guys that changed their expensive shotguns into expensive paper weights. Most guys do the work themselves with a dremel and file, there are a few how to videos. I wanted it to look better so I had someone mill it.



Obviously the recent Taran Tactical modded shotguns have a much deeper cut than mine. My bolt was lightened;purely to see if it could be done, I'm not good enough with a shotgun to notice the difference in cycling speed. The bolt was also modded to allow out of battery loading. Although he didn't do mine Andy W. is I think doing mods as a business (Ballistix?). You'll also note the load port opening on the latest TT shotgun is asymmetric.

----------


## res

Darren Keen had lifters a while back, could be worth ringing him

----------


## Beaker

> Darren Keen had lifters a while back, could be worth ringing him


Thanks for that, didn't think of them for bits

The one they list -
Remington Versamax 3 Gun Style Carrier | Shotgun Parts | Taieri Arms

Is the one I got (in addition to the standard), and its to short still.....

----------


## 40bung

> Thanks for that, didn't think of them for bits
> 
> The one they list -
> Remington Versamax 3 Gun Style Carrier | Shotgun Parts | Taieri Arms
> 
> Is the one I got (in addition to the standard), and its to short still.....


That black coloured one does seem identical to the factory lifter/carrier fitted in the 3 1/2 chambered versamax field models.

----------


## specweapon

Chameleon Load 2 Belt is what you need, 28 rnds on your waist, under 4 seconds to load 10 rounds with a little practise.

Had my lifter welded up and tidied it up myself with the dremel, very important not to bend it while working on it, bend mine slightly and took all night to straighten. Modified my bolt to allow ghost loading, slightly pointless in tactical div because I can fit 10 in the tube +1 in chamber and 1 Ghost loaded
Don't cut your magazine springs down until you've reduced the tension from your spring stop, it provides 99% of the resistance, have scalloped and polished my shell stops and cut larger nicks in the side to reduce the tension.
Since the photo have cut my load port assymetrically like the TT photo

----------


## grunzter

Out of interest, what ammo do you use for 3gun comps? 
Slugs?
cheers Grant

----------


## specweapon

Mostly Rio 2.75" #7.5 28gr, or sometimes Falcon #4 2.5" ipsc short rounds if the course suits, a couple guys in our club cast and load slugs if we need them. I hear the South Island Nationals in 2 weeks gonna be no slugs though

----------


## MattyP

> I know a couple of guys that changed their expensive shotguns into expensive paper weights. Most guys do the work themselves with a dremel and file, there are a few how to videos. I wanted it to look better so I had someone mill it.
> 
> Attachment 39142Attachment 39143Attachment 39144Attachment 39145
> 
> Obviously the recent Taran Tactical modded shotguns have a much deeper cut than mine. My bolt was lightened;purely to see if it could be done, I'm not good enough with a shotgun to notice the difference in cycling speed. The bolt was also modded to allow out of battery loading. Although he didn't do mine Andy W. is I think doing mods as a business (Ballistix?). You'll also note the load port opening on the latest TT shotgun is asymmetric.


What do you mean by out of battery loading? The one gripe I have with my M2 is that I can't load the mag without having one in the chamber (or the bolt closed at least). I'd love to be able to have the chamber open and visibly safe, yet the magazine loaded. Is this possible in any way? Even better if I could load the mag with the chamber open the whole time.

----------


## Mufasa

> What do you mean by out of battery loading? The one gripe I have with my M2 is that I can't load the mag without having one in the chamber (or the bolt closed at least). I'd love to be able to have the chamber open and visibly safe, yet the magazine loaded. Is this possible in any way? Even better if I could load the mag with the chamber open the whole time.


Out of battery loading is where on the odd occasion the BCG didn't seat properly. When this happens the lifter won't rise high enough to enable you to load more rounds unless you have done the mod. Honestly it isn't that useful especially if you have an "e" cat. shotgun with an extended tube. I did it more as an academic exercise to see if it could be done locally. It should be said the same thing can be accomplished by filing down the lip of the lifter an easy an much cheaper part to replace than what I had done of milling the BCG. Again it was an academic exercise an I told the gunsmith who did it I wouldn't hold him accountable if it didn't pan out; he'd never done this sort of job before (though he is skilled and very experienced engineer/gunsmith) and I only gave him the broadest of instructions and a couple of downloaded pictures I thought he did a brilliant job.

I don't think there is a mod that gets around the lifter locking on running dry, many people have taken to using matchsaverz or the like.



With practice it is incredibly quick to flick the extra shell in though you also really should have an enlarged bolt release to make it work well.

----------


## gimp

Yeah that factory bolt release is pretty stiff + tiny

----------


## Wirehunt

20 rounds shotgun,  you can have as big a mag extension as you want. I'll have a SXS.
Any takers?

----------


## gimp

Just pure speed?

----------


## Wirehunt

It would be best to hit what your aiming at.

----------


## TeRei

> What do you mean by out of battery loading? The one gripe I have with my M2 is that I can't load the mag without having one in the chamber (or the bolt closed at least). I'd love to be able to have the chamber open and visibly safe, yet the magazine loaded. Is this possible in any way? Even better if I could load the mag with the chamber open the whole time.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWu3mfi2p_s

----------


## specweapon

> It would be best to hit what your aiming at.


I 2nd that, here's my video from this weekends 3 gun practice. I'm on the left, a guy I'm up against is on the right, we both have the load 2 belt and 10rnd magazine tubes, he outshoots me but i outload him, bet him by 4 seconds

https://youtu.be/0DI8tMPgG5g

----------


## gimp

> It would be best to hit what your aiming at.


Indeed. What are suggesting we aim at for the purposes of your challenge? 3 gun shotgun stages are generally largely stationary targets

----------


## R93

> 20 rounds shotgun,  you can have as big a mag extension as you want. I'll have a SXS.
> Any takers?


??? Righto 60-70m looper/chandell off a loaded spring. 2 rnds per target.
I would bet I probably wouldn't have to use many rounds to beat your score of zero😆

If it is speed based, you are simply dreaming.

We have a member of the club who has won the NZ CAS shotgun stage (sxs) many times and he takes more than 2 seconds per load and fire. And considering most people can empty an 8+1 auto accurately in under 3 seconds,(very conservative) what are you getting at?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

And then what do they do? I keep shooting because load time is so fast. 
Put another way, in the right place duck shooting we can continously shoot for half an hour or more. The auto ends up as a single shot and is a real pain in the arse costing birds. A double with ejectors is one long string of shots that doesn't stop.
Getting 9 shots off fast is no big deal, 9 shots in five seconds or whatever is fine. Pull the trigger. 
Getting 50 off accurately and consistently is.

Hell, I use the auto spotlighting and it's great for that, same through the day on ducks for a bit of fun. The target being to get a bird for every shot.
But when the numbers get serious the double comes out...

----------


## R93

So we are talking ducks now?


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Unless you quantify what you're doing with a timer you can't actually make any comparison, I would be very surprised to see someone with a double get off 20 aimed rounds faster than a competent 3 gun shooter

----------


## Wirehunt

> So we are talking ducks now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Any shotgunning is the same, rabbits, ducks, targets it doesn't matter.   Continuous shooting is best with a double, autos are fine for a burst but unless you are clip feeding good luck keeping up with a double 20 gauge with ejectors.
And how many clips can you carry at once? 

I do know of one guy that could do it with an old browning two (three?) shot auto, but that is not the norm.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Unless you quantify what you're doing with a timer you can't actually make any comparison, I would be very surprised to see someone with a double get off 20 aimed rounds faster than a competent 3 gun shooter


15-30 minutes of continuous clays should sort it.  Target every two seconds.  He who hits the most wins.  Quantified with your time limit plus targets hit.....

----------


## Wirehunt

In fact I'll get a hold of @Bull Tahr and see when their gun club is having their fun shoots.

----------


## gimp

Given that the challenge was made in the context of a thread specifically about 3gun, a 3gun style exercise would be more relevant

----------


## specweapon

Yeah I'd love to someone run a 42 round stage with a double barrel shotgun, especially seeing as a standard shotgun belt holds 25 rounds so you might have a full pocket...

----------


## carlhurley

my three gun shotgun 20 round mags i have a few

----------


## R93

> Any shotgunning is the same, rabbits, ducks, targets it doesn't matter.   Continuous shooting is best with a double, autos are fine for a burst but unless you are clip feeding good luck keeping up with a double 20 gauge with ejectors.
> And how many clips can you carry at once? 
> 
> I do know of one guy that could do it with an old browning two (three?) shot auto, but that is not the norm.


You are not making any sense or I am just lost.
First challange was 20 rnds, you with a sxs and someone with an auto........at what?

Now your talking about continuous shooting at clays.
Have you represented NZ with a shotgun in any dicipline or are you one of those, that assume you are naturally better than anyone with that ability?

You claim autos can't keep up, based on shooting at ducks sometimes on a pond?

Have you ever done rabbits out of a helicopter? 
We used to empty a normal bucket of shells every 40 mins refuel and carry on for another 40 mins from dawn till dark on some stations.
We got rid of a literal pallet load of shells from 2 guns, one helicopter in 2 weeks.

Both guns are still shooting deer and have probably fired another pallet load of ammo since. Both were super 90 benellis.
Can you clarify your 20 rnd challenge please. 

I personally am new to 3gun and need to improve my loading speed but I have no trouble with accuracy on stationary targets and would happily accept a challenge from you at a skeet or sporting event using my auto.
I shot my last major event in 2011 so I am a bit rusty😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

> Yeah I'd love to someone run a 42 round stage with a double barrel shotgun, especially seeing as a standard shotgun belt holds 25 rounds so you might have a full pocket...


Umm, mine holds about 90 at a pinch. Belts themselves are hopeless, pouch all the way.   :Wink:

----------


## gimp

Lose time with a pouch.... shells aren't all correctly/uniformly aligned like they are in caddies etc.....

----------


## Wirehunt

R93,  you know as well as I do that chopper shooting rabbits isn't technically hard. If your pilot is good, as most of them are, they have you shooting at the same range all the time. You also have time to reload an auto while pissing about.
Why aren't doubles used?  Can't deflect empties from them, but you know that to  :Grin: 

As for the repping for NZ. No. Not rich enough for that carry on,  but I've shot with some that have and a few title holders.. Always a learning curve and always interesting and entertaining.

Now if you want to sharpen your shooting up come out for a burn with the dogs. Let me know how the auto goes for you then....
😆😆😆😈

----------


## R93

Um ranges out of a machine are never guaranteed. Easy? Don't know about that. Depends on the country your working. A lot of people have that perception especially on deer but when put to task they always have a stunned look on their face after they get a grilling and their trigger arm is about to fall off after one 40 min run😆

I don't know many people that would get a pass mark after their first few runs and I have seen a few try.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

> Lose time with a pouch.... shells aren't all correctly/uniformly aligned like they are in caddies etc.....


Doesn't matter with a double...

----------


## gimp

> Doesn't matter with a double...


What, you can jam them in brass first?

It costs you time with either a semi, pump, or double, if you have to spin them around to put them in the gun instead of grabbing them off a caddy correctly & uniformly aligned. Run it with a timer. 3 gun shotgun is a reloading race

----------


## R93

> Doesn't matter with a double...


Are you going to enlighten us with what your 20 rnd challenge is?

Jakewire reckons you're a good bastard and that's good enough for me.

So if you're ever up my way, there is a bed, plenty of good whiskey, a brilliant 3gun/CAS range and a couple strong springed auto clay machines.
I even have room for your trusty sxs in my safe😆
I don't like shooting rabbits over other people's dogs or I would take you up on the offer.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

> What, you can jam them in brass first?
> 
> It costs you time with either a semi, pump, or double, if you have to spin them around to put them in the gun instead of grabbing them off a caddy correctly & uniformly aligned. Run it with a timer. 3 gun shotgun is a reloading race


Na, when you get into the routine there's the two in and two up in your hand. Ive only got small hands,  but ive seen guys with a round between each finger. You'd be amazed how quick you can get out of a bag and you just keep shoving rounds through without thinking.

----------


## gimp

> Run it with a timer


emptyquotin' myself

----------


## mikee

> I don't like shooting rabbits over other people's dogs or I would take you up on the offer.


Me neither a whoopsie can really ruin your day..........and the dogs.

----------


## Mufasa

Having a quiet snigger...as long a tube as you want on a twenty round challenge, technically you wouldn't even have to reload.

----------


## specweapon

> Having a quiet snigger...as long a tube as you want on a twenty round challenge, technically you wouldn't even have to reload.


Funny thing is you actually couldn't run that in Open division, but could in Standard or Tactical

----------


## mikee

> Funny thing is you actually couldn't run that in Open division, but could in Standard or Tactical


my 870 used to hold 16 in the mag .............+1 in the gun. Was great fo bunny busting off the truck

----------


## Wirehunt

> emptyquotin' myself


Yep. 15 minutes with a clay coming every two seconds.  If you can't hit shit it doesn't matter how fast you do it.

----------


## gimp

literally a thread about 3 gun, not clays

----------


## kiwijames

In 3-gun, with the shotgun, you shoot silhouettes?

----------


## Towely

Small steel targets and more traditional poppers, clay targets as well. For the most part they are static but you can use poppers to activate clay targets on swingers or catapults. Some courses of fire involve shooting paper with slugs. It sounds boring but the secret in making it interesting is stage design.

----------


## kiwijames

> Small steel targets and more traditional poppers, clay targets as well. For the most part they are static but you can use poppers to activate clay targets on swingers or catapults. Some courses of fire involve shooting paper with slugs. It sounds boring but the secret in making it interesting is stage design.


That sounds far from boring.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Me neither a whoopsie can really ruin your day..........and the dogs.


Shooting rabbits a foot off the nose of a dog with both running flat out and dogs coming in from other directoons sharpens your shooting up considerably.

----------


## shooternz

[QUOTE=Mufasa;386777]Having a quiet snigger...as long a tube as you want on a twenty round challenge, technically you wouldn't even have to reload.

How that is just plain silly

----------


## Beaker

Just as a clearer, i'm not trying to use this gun as a duck/rabbit gun, primary as a comp 3 gun. 

I cant really think that a double can be quicker than a comp ready semi, but whiling to be proved wrong by a clock. In fact, might have to do something around this. Maybe me as a beginner on a semi and someone who can actually shoot on a double, a timer and some 3 gun type targets. Not having a go at anyone, but measurement is king. ( and i'm shit at loading, so the double will have a advantage  :Have A Nice Day:  )

Also not going down speed/tube loader track

Also thanks to the couple of pm's with names of a guy that does work shot guns

----------


## gimp

I'll take my benelli and shot timer to the range tomorrow and see what I can get 20 accurate rounds out in.... don't have flash shell caddies so my load time isn't as fast as it could be. Yet.

----------


## gimp

went to the range today but did not take my benelli 'cos I biked up and it doesn't fit in a backpack quite as well as a broken down 12.5 inch AR. will drive up there tomorrow and shoot it

----------


## R93

You can't even work your shot timer😆
Spose I shouldn't talk as I struggle to hear mine.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Got it sorted, the sensitivity was turned up too high so it was picking up the BEEEEP as a shot and confusing it.

----------


## Beaker

> I'll take my benelli and shot timer to the range tomorrow and see what I can get 20 accurate rounds out in.... don't have flash shell caddies so my load time isn't as fast as it could be. Yet.


This raises another Q, what caddies are people using?

----------


## Beaker

> Got it sorted, the sensitivity was turned up too high so it was picking up the BEEEEP as a shot and confusing it.



Not the first person either....

----------


## gimp

> This raises another Q, what caddies are people using?


 Have been using cheapo maxpedition elastic panels but they're slow & shit. Got AP L2/6 on the way

----------


## gimp

> Not the first person either....



PACT club timer is a bit of a shit to adjust, 1/8 of a turn from "not picking up shots" to "phantom shots"

can't get it to pick up anything with the ODL QD can which is a pain

----------


## Wirehunt

I will assume you'll be timing from when you start loading not from first shot fired....

----------


## gimp

Why? Who starts a stage with an empty gun unless it's specified? No one. Come to that who starts hunting or clayshooting with an empty gun? No one.

----------


## specweapon

> This raises another Q, what caddies are people using?


Chameleon Load 2 28rnd belt, quite expensive but in the long run it's the cheapest way to hold the most rounds

----------


## Wirehunt

I start empty clay shooting.  Don't you?
Call pull, drop the rounds in and shoot.

----------


## Wirehunt

Or to put it another way, you want to be half a lap ahead before the race starts.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I start empty clay shooting.  Don't you?
> Call pull, drop the rounds in and shoot.


no one does that

----------


## R93

> no one does that


Digweed does but he is a freak of nature. No one would do it in a comp.

Just payed for my new shotty. Looking forward to learning how to load it with some speed.
As that's what a 3gun shotgun stage comes down to. 
The shooting is the simple part.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

Not the pretty shooters.

----------


## gimp

Well here's a half assed video. Only gave it one go before club 3gun shoot today. Slow reloads with elastic panels rather than proper caddies and severe risk of Benelli thumb since my new lifter hasn't arrived yet. 37.something sec from beep to 20 aimed rounds on different targets. I'm far from a competent 3gun shotgunner (or any kind of shotgunner). Will shoot it again once I get my new lifter in since I need practice anyway

----------


## Toby

I take it wirehairs gonna video him shooting 20 aimed rounds in a SxS now?

----------


## gimp

I assume so. With a shot timer so we can see how the times compare

----------


## R93

Who won the club 3 gun Pete.
You or tacti-wanna-be?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> I take it wirehairs gonna video him shooting 20 aimed rounds in a SxS now?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

I shit the bed on pistol, shooting a G17, was riding the slide release & not getting slide lock on empty mags. Shot mostly clean tho. CZ hasn't come in yet

I won rifle by a comfortable margin

Shotgun we had timer issues, ran one stage 3 times, I think I got the fastest time but the timer was playing up

Didn't really bother scoring it all together

----------


## R93

Good stuff. 😆
I look forward to giving you some competition when I'm home next.
Why is the cz taking so long? Not in stock?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Not sure, it should have taken about a week, been maybe 10-11 days now. When are you back?

----------


## R93

End of the month. Got a weeks overtime then heading to Nelson the weekend I get back all going to plan.

3 gun might be on the back burner at the club after the Cable Bay shoot this weekend, so we will have to do our own thing if we wanna keep our eye in.
I wanna go to that action shoot in Dunners this October if your keen.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Depends when in October it is, could be keen.

----------


## R93

Scrap that. Will be going to a shoot in Wairarapa, the weekend of the 17th October.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Is anyone here coming down to Cable Bay 3 gun?

----------


## Wirehunt

I'll get some  cartridges when I'm in town next and get the video.

----------


## gimp

> Is anyone here coming down to Cable Bay 3 gun?


Not this time

----------


## R93

> Is anyone here coming down to Cable Bay 3 gun?


Would be there with bells on, but stuck at work.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Went up for a practice today, here's 23 rnds while trying out a different FO foresight, started from empty, 34.45 on the timer from starting to load

----------


## gimp

load2 is so much faster

----------


## 40bung

> Went up for a practice today, here's 23 rnds while trying out a different FO foresight, started from empty, 34.45 on the timer from starting to load


Noticed your a south paw shooter. You shooting m2 righthand?

----------


## kiwijames

> Noticed your a south paw shooter. You shooting m2 righthand?



Beat me to it. Does the ejection not fuck you off? Last RH semi I shot was the last and I did no want to do it again.

----------


## specweapon

Yeah na, I'm actually right handed, but for some reason shoot left handed, benefits include: weak hand reloading shotgun with my dominant hand, able to cycle right handed bolt action rifles in a superior manner, dominate in weak hand shooting courses(i can shoot right handed fine, it just feels wrong)

Weaknesses are: Fire controls on the AR15 are all messed up and mag changes are very awkward, shoehorned a Marlin 795 .22lr into a bullpup airsoft stock and realised i can't shoot it,once i got hit in the head by a shell ejecting from one of those JP carbines

I never notice the ejection, thought the AR15 would be annoying leftie but only annoyance is occasional smoke in the face in over-gassed guns with a suppressor

----------


## gimp

Did some work on the M2 today, might see how much faster I am now... still haven't got my L2 rig.

----------


## specweapon

Have you lightened the shell stop on the mag tube? I cut sections out of the sides to reduce the tension, I see some just bend it but I thought that would be harder to get right

Have you modified the bolt to allow ghost load?

----------


## gimp

TT Lifter, ghost load mod, need to play with the shell stop a little more to smooth it up

----------


## Toby

I tried against myself. 1.04 with the semi. Plain 11-87 had one jam and dropped 2 shells so that didnt help time

1.06 with the U/O 

Was fun way to get rid of 40 rounds at the gong.  

I was going to bring the SxS but I remembered it exracts not ejects so it would kill a lot of time

----------


## R93

> I tried against myself. 1.04 with the semi. Plain 11-87 had one jam and dropped 2 shells so that didnt help time
> 
> 1.06 with the U/O 
> 
> Was fun way to get rid of 40 rounds at the gong.  
> 
> I was going to bring the SxS but I remembered it exracts not ejects so it would kill a lot of time


Probably still 1.04 faster than I could do it :Grin:

----------


## gimp

Blasted off another 20 rounds cold today for the hell of it to test my modifications.... 26:72 for those that can't be arsed watching the vid. Single loading is still sloooow and I'm still incompetent

----------


## gimp

Looking forward to the video of 20 aimed rounds from a double on a timer.

----------


## BRADS

> Looking forward to the video of 20 aimed rounds from a double on a timer.


Next time I'm up the hill I'll try this with a pump gun for a laugh


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Looking forward to the video of 20 aimed rounds from a double on a timer.


Me too😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

> Blasted off another 20 rounds cold today for the hell of it to test my modifications.... 26:72 for those that can't be arsed watching the vid. Single loading is still sloooow and I'm still incompetent


At least give the SxS a chance and start from empty

----------


## gimp

I don't have enough shell space to do that. Unless I start with the first 8 on a table or whatever

----------


## stub

Yeah and tie 1 hand behind your back to

----------


## BRADS

> Blasted off another 20 rounds cold today for the hell of it to test my modifications.... 26:72 for those that can't be arsed watching the vid. Single loading is still sloooow and I'm still incompetent


Looks slow gimp, but when you try it yourself wow your fast.
1:17 with my old pump action that hasn't been out since duck shooting and first time using a belt ( they suck ) had a jam thrown in for good luck.

----------


## gimp

Good stuff. Timer doesn't lie eh

----------


## Gibo

> Looks slow gimp, but when you try it yourself wow your fast.
> 1:17 with my old pump action that hasn't been out since duck shooting and first time using a belt ( they suck ) had a jam thrown in for good luck.


Your technique is so smooth though, not sure why it took so long  :ORLY:

----------


## BRADS

@gimp, watch this guy, no dry fireing, no cant find any cartridges just pure pro.....
Shooting at rocks in a bank I believe.
https://vimeo.com/136471426

----------


## Toby

That was smooth as bro! Seal team 6 worthy

----------


## Gibo

That redefines smooth  :Thumbsup: 
He kinda looks familiar too.

----------


## gimp

so smooth

----------


## mikee

There is only one way to speed load a shottie




Open class of course .............. or on the back of the truck snotting rabbits

----------


## R93

> @gimp, watch this guy, no dry fireing, no cant find any cartridges just pure pro.....
> Shooting at rocks in a bank I believe.
> https://vimeo.com/136471426


 Got a giggle. Day started shit but that fumbling and bumbling showed me I have competition and not alone. I can pretty much hit anything within shottie range, I just cant make it go fast.

----------


## BRADS

> Got a giggle. Day started shit but that fumbling and bumbling showed me I have competition and not alone. I can pretty much hit anything within shottie range, I just cant make it go fast.


If people got a giggle from my slick moves then I achieved my goal :Have A Nice Day: 
Can't wait to how fast a good person can dump 20 in a double barrel.

----------


## R93

Had a go yesty with my, new to me, versamax tactical. (Huge thanks to the forum member who gave me a great deal on it. Better condition, than I expected for the price and really well looked after)
Functioned with light loads perfectly.

I was as fast loading 2 as I was quad loading. Small hands and fumbled a lot.
Have a couple ghost caddys and they are quite stiff to remove shells smoothly.

Best time was 11.2 secs to load and fire 9 rounds and knock over 9 poppers at 20m.

Averaged around 13 secs.
Practicing today with drill rounds I couldn't get the gun loaded in under 13 secs (8+1) so I definitely need heaps of practice.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

I find it's not so much the time to reload a full mag tube that matters, but the time to load 2 rounds, so then your transition from shooting to loading and back to shooting is really critical, that's why i don't load with the gun locked onto my shoulder.
Most matches you're only loading 2-4 rounds on the move and very seldom shooting all 9 and having to full load.

3 gun shotgun is definitely a loading race though, i placed 3rd ungraded at the South Island Nats last week and shotgun was my strongest gun purely because I was reliable

How does everyone interpret the rules for filing back around the loading port on a Standard/Tactical class shotgun, allowed or not?
I've filed mine back after reading the rule book , its says "Replacements of or modifications to elevators/floor plates, provided no part protrudes beyond the standard frame of the gun, are permitted"

----------


## R93

Both my thumbs have had a hammering the last few days getting pinched by the lifter.
If I make an effort, I can hold the lifter up with my thumb knuckle.
Is there any other way of avoiding the pinch or do you just get used to it?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Get a different lifter or modify it.

----------


## R93

> Get a different lifter or modify it.


It's the proper modified one. I must be doing it wrong.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

^^ well my factory Benelli loading port eventually cuts the side of my thumb loading even with a new lifter so I think it's just shotguns


Might have to take a file to the loading port of my 2800 dollar shotgun to save my thumb

----------


## R93

I don't get cut, just trap the tip of my thumb at the end of the lifter and pinch it.

Haven't done it for a while now and actually getting some speed up quad loading which is pleasing  considering my small hands.
Mag spring is pretty strong on the gun so it should get better with use.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Sharp edge on the M2 magwell ends up cutting into the side of the thumb after a while

----------


## 40bung

> I don't get cut, just trap the tip of my thumb at the end of the lifter and pinch it.
> 
> Haven't done it for a while now and actually getting some speed up quad loading which is pleasing  considering my small hands.
> Mag spring is pretty strong on the gun so it should get better with use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Can get a roulette tac plus 2 that screws on in place of the end cap to increase capacity by another two rounds. Works mint with the uncut factory spring and lightens up resistance significantly esp when first loading the mag.

----------


## R93

Cheers mate sounds like a good idea. I will see if I can track one down.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Doing some research I noticed you cannot get a Roulette plus 2 anymore. Nordic seem to be the go to extention but can't find a decent website to sell one.
Nzguns keep coming up as having used all their bandwidth😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

I'm gonna be making a Brownells order, could maybe grab you an extension & split shipping?

----------


## R93

> I'm gonna be making a Brownells order, could maybe grab you an extension & split shipping?


Sounds good if they have one. I looked and couldn't find anything but that is not saying much.

I will pay for the shipping as I owe you for the stock still.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

http://www.brownells.com/shotgun-par...DIC+COMPONENTS


+2?

----------


## R93

Yeah the plus 2 but I will have to see if it fits the extention already on it. I believe it is a nordic in the first place but not sure if it will fit where the end cap is. It is threaded and if the same tread as the main extention it should be sweet. Not near my gun to check now.
We can have a squizz this arvo at the club. See ya up there around 2ish?


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Yup. Can you bring that buffer tube that was in that stock? chur

----------


## R93

> Yup. Can you bring that buffer tube that was in that stock? chur


Already in my bag😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 40bung

Pretty sure the versa max tac comes with a plus 4 nordic tube with mxt nut from factory. 
Being that the shotgun is e cat you can do one of two things

1. Buy (from me ha) a plus 1 or plus two END CAP. This simply replaces the nordic mag cap and increases the capacity 1 more or 2 more rounds. It will run with the factory spring just fine. A nordic plus two TUBE will reduce your current capacity as a Plus two tube has a capacity of two more than the forearm

2. From brownells or nz guns etc buy a plus 6 or 7 or 8 nordic mxt tube as it will thread straight onto your forearm mxt nut. If you run a barrel clamp changing your mag capacity takes a lil longer this way than a screw off cap ext.

----------


## R93

Thought as much. OK how much for the plus 2 endcap😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

> Can get a roulette tac plus 2 that screws on in place of the end cap to increase capacity by another two rounds.


Not positive, but I think Roulette went under.




> How does everyone interpret the rules for filing back around the loading port on a Standard/Tactical class shotgun, allowed or not?
> I've filed mine back after reading the rule book , its says "Replacements of or modifications to elevators/floor plates, provided no part protrudes beyond the standard frame of the gun, are permitted"


It's fine (provided it is still functional and safe). Technically there is no IPSC tactical division; the concept was borrowed from USPSA but with the introduction of the grand tournament rule set it is being not being offered as much. Not that it matters as you still use the standard shotgun criteria.

----------


## gimp

I think I want to up my capacity from 7 to 8, because a 7 round tube is stupid when you're dual loading. Anyone had issues doing a POL67X for a shotgun?

----------


## Banana

> I think I want to up my capacity from 7 to 8, because a 7 round tube is stupid when you're dual loading. Anyone had issues doing a POL67X for a shotgun?


Nope

----------


## gimp

standard m2 capacity is 3 right? so I have a +4 extension currently and need a +5

----------


## Mufasa

*plays the Devil's advocate* If you are going to make it "e" cat. anyway go +9. I keep thinking of something Jessie Tischauser once said, he originally wanted a tube to match the length of the barrel then he realized he liked winning. Function over form.

----------


## R93

> Anyone had issues doing a POL67X for a shotgun?


I was just showing the cops my one  when I run into you outside the station the other day done via POL67X. 
It was not an issue.
Not sure how you go about changing an A cat gun you already own to an E but send a form in and it should be relatively simple.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stub

I have a Briley extension I could sell u cheap I think that takes the capacity to 8 for a standard Benelli m2 u just need a spring but if u already have 1 for 7 shots it might be long enough

----------


## Towely

I wouldnt have a tube that holds less than 12

----------


## R93

Gimp and I had an interesting day shooting today.
We trialed our new caddies.
He takes 2 and I quad load. We had pretty much the same time to load 4 and fire an accurate shot. I thought I would have a real advantage but I am new to it still and have never tried any other way. 
He is half my age and doesn't have to reach as far for shells😆
Still it has certainly sped us up to be competitive if we don't fluster.

Club is also going to run a 3 gun comp in the new year so it would be good to see a few people from away and the forum attend.

Wirehunt is going to demonstrate 20 round a double gun speed race against an auto.😆
If ya beat him he shouts all weekend😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

What happened to Wirehunts video?

----------


## R93

> What happened to Wirehunts video?


He has to get a high speed camera to catch it. 
A run of the mill one won't work😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> He has to get a high speed camera to catch it. 
> A run of the mill one won't work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I needed a high speed camera as well :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> I needed a high speed camera as well


I thought it was very considerate of you to slow the clip down for us then😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## jakesae101

on this topic of extensions anyone have one they want to part with for the benelli range eg m2 , sbe they are all the same been meaning to deck my one out for ages +4 or whatever would be grand

----------


## res

> What happened to Wirehunts video?


I also have been waiting to watch this

----------


## gimp

> on this topic of extensions anyone have one they want to part with for the benelli range eg m2 , sbe they are all the same been meaning to deck my one out for ages +4 or whatever would be grand


Might be able to sell you a +4 when my new one arrives

----------

